# Northants Ironstone Mines... the returm



## BikinGlynn (Dec 31, 2015)

The first stop of our urbex day was a return visit (after a way too long 6 months or so) to our local subterranean world!
And what a great time we had. the history of these mines still grips me & just about the best real life witness info I have found is here.
Burton Latimer - People & Families: Alan Smith, Local Ironstone Miner

Pics as normal are not great due mainly to light & my inability to control a camera when pumped up on adrenalin, but thought I would share anyway!

This doesn't look appealing, but it doesn't last for long/

PC280044 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


PC280043 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


Layer cake! there seemed to be a worrying amount of collapsed roof areas this time1

PC280035 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

The usual Amonial tins.

PC280042 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


PC280027 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

looks like my bricklaying!

PC280019 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

This collapse appeared to go to a higher chamber! I didn't dare climb up though!

PC280025 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

Found these hair like crystals intriguing.

PC280014 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

Don't know what these triangular things wedged in the wall are?

PC280016 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


PC280008 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

Did I mention it was muddy lol.

PC280048 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 1, 2016)

The triangular shaped thingy looks like the remains of an old saw sharpening file,there's loads of them left in the Bath and Box stone mines.They hammered the worn out ones into the wall to hang lights on.


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 1, 2016)

Fascinating. Not far from me - must have a wander over there sometime. Maybe when it's drier.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 1, 2016)

Braver man than me!You got some hair raising shots.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks that's good info, I immediately assumed file, but couldn't figure why they would b in wall!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 1, 2016)

Meet up maybe? TBH I have been in mid summer & the mud bit is always the same! its only 50 ft then dry as a bone!


----------



## smiler (Jan 1, 2016)

I enjoyed that Glynn, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jan 1, 2016)

Good work there in very difficult light.


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm in Northants & would love to get my self & equipment covered in s*** one day! Perhaps an all Northamptonshire members return visit?


----------



## Rubex (Jan 9, 2016)

I must admit crawling around in that mud does look pretty fun  great pics! Love the old bottles!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 9, 2016)

Its annoying tbh, if it wernt for 50ft u would stay completely clean visiting here!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 9, 2016)

Interesting stuff
Would like to pay a visit here one day
Hopefully when its less muddy


----------

